# Q:  Does this ground wire have to be identified as green?



## jar546 (Jul 26, 2019)

You are looking at the transformer frame and XO to ground connection.  This is a 277/480-120/208 3ph customer owned 225 Kva pad mounted transformer that is fed from a separate service.  It is located outside on a concrete pad where it serves a large MDP in the same fenced in area.  Since this is not inside a building it does not connect to building steel but instead connects to earth and the structural steel of the pad and fencing that encloses it.
With all of that being said, was the electrician required to mark this ground with green tape?


----------



## Rick18071 (Jul 26, 2019)

A grounded Electrode Conductor or the bonding conductor to the fence needs no marking.


----------



## ADAguy (Jul 26, 2019)

If not, is one to then assume that hot feeds would be in conduit?


----------



## jar546 (Jul 26, 2019)

ADAguy said:


> If not, is one to then assume that hot feeds would be in conduit?



I'm not quite sure I understand what you mean.  We are talking about grounding only at this point.  Could you please clarify?


----------



## chris kennedy (Jul 26, 2019)

Hey Norm
What should I do with the extra duct seal and green tape???


----------



## jar546 (Jul 26, 2019)

chris kennedy said:


> Hey Norm
> What should I do with the extra duct seal and green tape???


Just don’t let Joe see that


----------



## ADAguy (Jul 26, 2019)

jar546 said:


> I'm not quite sure I understand what you mean.  We are talking about grounding only at this point.  Could you please clarify?



The use of color is to identify what it is, no?  A safety requirement?
 if every exposed conduit is the same color then how is one to differentiate exposed ground from, hot or neutral if all wires are in smooth conduit?


----------



## jar546 (Jul 26, 2019)

ADAguy said:


> The use of color is to identify what it is, no?  A safety requirement?
> if every exposed conduit is the same color then how is one to differentiate exposed ground from, hot or neutral if all wires are in smooth conduit?



The photo does not show any conduit, just the wire coming out of the transformer and going to ground.  During inspection, it is obvious what this wire is because everything is open and we can see all connections.  You would or should I say shouldn't see any wires that go to a transformer other than POCO transformers.  All ungrounded and grounded conductors entering and leaving a transformer will be concealed in conduit and not be seen from the outside.


----------



## steveray (Jul 30, 2019)

It should be able to be bare or green....Skin it or tape it...


----------



## chris kennedy (Jul 30, 2019)

Bare, fine.
Green, I disagree.

Although we all see Grounding Electrode Conductors taped green all the time, 250.119 reserves green for Equipment Grounding Conductors.


----------



## steveray (Jul 31, 2019)

GEC, EGC....whatever....lol....Wasn't thinking on that one...Is it technically a violation if there is no EGC at that point?

I had a guy that did a AL to Cu termination repair job at some condos and he did all of the EGC's in black....That's what I was thinking of....


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Jul 31, 2019)

Looks like a trip hazard to me, probably needs a sign at 100 yards saying "Caution, Trip Hazard Ahead!" or "Vorsicht!"
or a couple of bollards painted bright yellow.

Most of the grounding I have seen on a generator install has the GE with rod inside the generator door area, ground rod is usually on the plans when pouring the slab.


----------

